# Pls comment about this config......



## sid311 (Feb 10, 2005)

AMD Athlon 64 3000 + MSI K8N NEO 4 PLATINUM 
SAMSUNG 17" 793MB  
Liteon DVDRW  
Kingston or Transcend 1GB MB 400Mhz DDR RAM   
Microsoft keyboard + Mouse 
Creative Inspire 5.1  
ibox ATX Cabinet with 400W PS  
160GB Seagate SATA Baracudda  
Geforce 6600 GT x 2 bundled with MSI K8N NEO 4 PLANTINUM FOR 12,500
THAT'S WHAT I HAVE HEARD......

PLS COMMENT ON THIS CONFIG AND HOW MUCH SHOULD THIS COST AS I AM LOOKING TO BUY A PC WITH A BUDGET OF AROUND 60K IN DELHI......


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 10, 2005)

sid311 said:
			
		

> Geforce 6600 GT x 2 bundled with MSI K8N NEO 4 PLANTINUM FOR 12,500



dang!!

lolz this is probably becoz of this months CHIP in their hardware test centre

the mobo costs 12k around

and later they mention MSI 6600GT for abt some 12k each

so actually its 12k for mobo + 24k for 2x6600GT

if i get 2 6600GT and a MSI k8n NEO 4 for rs 12500 then i guess ill go and sit at lammy now till the shops open in the morning at 11 am ( Its always better to be ahead in the queue lol)


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 10, 2005)

Acc. to me may be u shud wait a little more coz Pentium's 64 bit procys are to be released soon nxt month, better wait and check about their reviews. Otherwise the config looks good to me, check out this for price info in delhi at nehru place : *www.npithub.com/pccostcal 

Hope this helps

And also i m a die hard fan of Intel    , better wait for more reviews


----------



## quad master (Feb 11, 2005)

Instead of MSI Mobo i will tell you to go for

ASUS A8N-SLi its much better than the MSI Mobo which you 
are purchasing.

Rest all configs are gr8

Rams go for Dual Channel Kits as they are tested 
I have recommended 2 x 256 MB Kingston HyperX and Corsair TwinX
DDR400 Unbuffered , Non ECC , Dual Channel Kit , CAS Latency 2 

Kingston HyperX 
[KHX3200ULK2/512  512MB 400MHz DDR]
Manual:- *www.valueram.com/datasheets/khx3200ulk2_512.pdf

OR 

Corsair TwinX
TWINX512-3200XL XMS3200 512MB 2-2-2-5 2x184 DIMM Black 
Manual:- *www.corsairmicro.com/corsair/products/specs/twinx512-3200xl.pdf

TWINX512-3200LL XMS3200 512MB 2-3-2-6 2x184 DIMM Black 
Manual:- *www.corsairmicro.com/corsair/products/specs/twinx512-3200ll.pdf

TWINX512-3200LLPT XMS3200 512MB 2-3-2-6 2x184 DIMM Platinum 
Manual:- *www.corsairmicro.com/corsair/products/specs/twinx512-3200ll.pdf

The Graphics card will anyhow cost you 24K for the 2 x XFX6600GT PCIX16.


----------



## darklord (Feb 11, 2005)

sid311 said:
			
		

> AMD Athlon 64 3000 + MSI K8N NEO 4 PLATINUM
> SAMSUNG 17" 793MB
> Liteon DVDRW
> Kingston or Transcend 1GB MB 400Mhz DDR RAM
> ...



AMD Athlon 64 3000 + MSI K8N NEO 4 PLATINUM -----> CPU is a good choice but the board,frankly isnt that great.I too recommend Asus A8N SLI Deluxe.it is a great board.
2 x 6600GT +motherboard = 12,500/- please think logically,is it even possible ???????

Liteon DVDRW  -----> Stay miles away.Either get  Benq DW1620 [awesome writer,infact most sought for writer worldwide]
Or Pioneer  108D.Asus 16X DL is also good as it is based on Pioneer 108D

Kingston or Transcend 1GB MB 400Mhz DDR RAM   -----> Get Transcend DDR440,Kingston is value RAM which isnt great.If you want Kingston,get the HyperX series.

Creative Inspire 5.1  -----> instead go for Altec Lansing

ibox ATX Cabinet with 400W PS  -----> If possible get the Ibox Grantsdale model of cabiet which comes with 350 Watt SMPS.It is a decent cabinet.Also get a Minimum 500 Watt SMPS if you want SLI.
Powersafe 500 Watt is a good option or else go for Antec but that would be expensive.Ibox 400 Watt is just not gonna help.You can take my word,your system will give problems in the future.


----------



## sid311 (Feb 11, 2005)

THANKS GUYS FOR REPLYING....BASED ON YR REPLY HERE IS WHAT I THINK... PLS SUGGEST AS I AM NEW TO THE AMD PLATFORM...

2 CONFIGS BASED ON YR SUGGESTIONS AND MY THINKING......

INTEL PLATFORM...

PENTIUM 64 BIT PROCESSORS + A SUITABLE MOBO  -- LAUNCHING BY MONTH END..
1GB DDR TRANSCEND RAM                                     
160 GB HDD SATA                                 
16x DVD Writer SONY                       
17? Samsung Colour  Monitor                 
Wireless Keyboard & Mouse                   
Ge Force Graphic Card 6600 GT (AGP) 128 MB RAM --- 
Creative 5.1 Speakers
ATX Cabinet with SMPS                                 

AMD PLATFORM..

AMD Athlon 64 3000 (939) + MSI K8N NEO 4 PLATINUM/SLI OR ASUS ONE.. 
SAMSUNG 17" 793MB  
SONY DVDRW  
Transcend 1GB MB 400Mhz DDR RAM 
Microsoft keyboard + Mouse 
Creative Inspire 5.1 OR ALTEC LANSING.. 
ibox ATX Cabinet with 400W PS 
160GB Seagate SATA Baracudda  
Geforce 6600 GT (PCIE) x 2 = 12,500

PLS LET ME KNOW ABOUT BOTH THE SYSTEMS,, WHICH ONE DO YOU GUYS THINK IS BETTER -- I AM ESPECIALLY CONFUSED BOTH THE PROCESSOR/MOBO COMBINATION AND THE GRAPHICS CARD... AND IF YOU GUYS THINK I GOING WRONG SOMEWHERE.... PLS SUGGEST A SYSTEM IS FOR AROUND 60K AND FUTURE PROOF......


----------



## sid311 (Feb 11, 2005)

THANKS GUYS FOR REPLYING....BASED ON YR REPLY HERE IS WHAT I THINK... PLS SUGGEST AS I AM NEW TO THE AMD PLATFORM...

2 CONFIGS BASED ON YR SUGGESTIONS AND MY THINKING......

INTEL PLATFORM...

PENTIUM 64 BIT PROCESSORS + A SUITABLE MOBO  -- LAUNCHING BY MONTH END..
1GB DDR TRANSCEND RAM                                     
160 GB HDD SATA                                 
16x DVD Writer SONY                       
17? Samsung Colour  Monitor                 
Wireless Keyboard & Mouse                   
Ge Force Graphic Card 6600 GT (AGP) 128 MB RAM --- 
Creative 5.1 Speakers
ATX Cabinet with SMPS                                 

AMD PLATFORM..

AMD Athlon 64 3000 (939) + MSI K8N NEO 4 PLATINUM/SLI OR ASUS ONE.. 
SAMSUNG 17" 793MB  
SONY DVDRW  
Transcend 1GB MB 400Mhz DDR RAM 
Microsoft keyboard + Mouse 
Creative Inspire 5.1 OR ALTEC LANSING.. 
ibox ATX Cabinet with 400W PS 
160GB Seagate SATA Baracudda  
Geforce 6600 GT (PCIE) x 2 = 12,500

PLS LET ME KNOW ABOUT BOTH THE SYSTEMS,, WHICH ONE DO YOU GUYS THINK IS BETTER -- I AM ESPECIALLY CONFUSED BOTH IN THE PROCESSOR/MOBO COMBINATION AND THE GRAPHICS CARDS... AND IF YOU GUYS THINK I GOING WRONG SOMEWHERE.... PLS SUGGEST A SYSTEM FOR AROUND 60K AND FUTURE PROOF......


----------



## mamba (Feb 11, 2005)

sid311 said:
			
		

> THANKS GUYS FOR REPLYING....BASED ON YR REPLY HERE IS WHAT I THINK... PLS SUGGEST AS I AM NEW TO THE AMD PLATFORM...
> 
> 2 CONFIGS BASED ON YR SUGGESTIONS AND MY THINKING......
> 
> ...



go in 4 a 3200+ or 3500+ ( as i said in some other post ) , have a 10x multiplier , n better OC-able ( price diff aint more than 2k)

go 4 asus a8n-SLI over MSI coz its got better performance , is cheaper n has additional 2 pci-e(MSI has none)

U CANT GET 2 6600GTZ 4 12.5K , THEY R INDIVIDUAL PRICES     

get a BETTER psu , antec or vip , urs isnt enough . goin 4 a generic 1 , atleast make it a 500w 1 , if u aint buyin antec or vip

try gettin logitech speakers 

dont no much bout intel 64 coz its not here      , vaise bhi m in the amd camp


----------



## sid311 (Feb 11, 2005)

thanks mamba for replying....... since u r an amd fan let me ask you..... as u said i should go in for amd 3200+ (939) and an asus m/b .... cud u tell how much this combo costs in delhi as the Nehru Place site is not a good indicator for this... also which graphix card which has performance should i use for this system....my budget is 15 k...  also i hav heard that with an asus m/b the 6600 gt card the system hangs while playing games...

i hope u guys will be able to help me in amd platform as i am new to this platform.... and my budget for a pc is 60k....... Pls suggest... !!!


----------



## quad master (Feb 11, 2005)

> *sid311 wrote*
> thanks mamba for replying....... since u r an amd fan let me ask you..... as u said i should go in for amd 3200+ (939) and an asus m/b .... cud u tell how much this combo costs in delhi as the Nehru Place site is not a good indicator for this... also which graphix card which has performance should i use for this system....my budget is 15 k... also i hav heard that with an asus m/b the 6600 gt card the system hangs while playing games...
> 
> i hope u guys will be able to help me in amd platform as i am new to this platform.... and my budget for a pc is 60k....... Pls suggest... !!!



Where did you hear that ASUS Mobo hangs system while playing games
Is the Mobo you are refering a ASUS A8N-SLi 
Because i havent heard of any such thing, it might have happened 
due various reasons the Mobo might not be the only culprit. Do verify your 
self before stating any remarks about any product.

Motherboard I will still say go for ASUS A8N-Sli 

Also for such a fabulous system i highly recommend you
Kingston HyperX *KHX3200ULK2/1G* [1GB 400MHz DDR Non-ECC CL2 ]
400MHz (PC3200) 2-2-2-5-1 (CAS Latency 2) 
This is a very fast working DDR400 Ram Module 
Please note down the Model No for this Ram based on my experience
I am telling you to go for this ram.
This RAM is especially for Gamers and High End Machines.Its a Dual Channel Kit of 2 x 512MB Ram DDR 400 Ram. 
Dont go for Transcend Ram.
Kingston Contacts:- AA Infoway - New Delhi - 26442261/51618351

Graphics Card :- XFX6600GT PCIX16 [2 Modules @ Rs24000]

Pioneer DVR-108 DVD Writer 16X also has Dual Layer support at 4x
Rs 6300 in Nov 2004 might have come down now.

If you are 100% Sure that you are gonna take 2PCIx16 GPU's 
get a 500Watts Power Safe Power Gold Plated supply Rs 2000
else a 400Watts Power Safe Supply Gold Plated for Rs 1500
Remember choosing a correct power supply is very important choosing
a higher watt power supply doesnt mean that your system will run better.
Choose a correct power supply.

Well these are my recommendations


----------



## sid311 (Feb 11, 2005)

thanks quad master........noted yr remarks...sorry for troubling so much... pls understand i am new to amd platform and do not have much idea.. regarding graphix card i prefer going in for geforce 6600 gt (agp) for 14,000 or so is it ok for this kind of system... also i would like to ask with the asus mobo can i put another graphix card.... also could u give me some idea about the price of this system as the nehru place site is not a good indicator...... thanks......


----------



## quad master (Feb 11, 2005)

@ sid311
Firstly i dont stay in Delhi i stay in Mumbai so i cant help you much about 
where to get the parts from all i can suggest you the hardware.

The 6600Gt is not a AGP card its a PCI Express 16 Card 
The PCIX16 Graphics cards are faster than AGP 8X 

The ASUS A8N-Sli is a Motherboard which has 2 slots for PCIX16 cards
This is the motherboard
*ASUS A8N Sli Delux*

*www.asus.com/products/mb/socket939/a8nsli-d/a8nsli-d_l.jpg
The Big Blue and Black slots close to the 3PCI Slots are the 2 PCIx16 Slots
for 2 Graphics cards.

More Mobo Info here:- *www.asus.com/prog/spec.asp?m=A8N-SLI Deluxe&langs=01

Please also read this article
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14117


----------



## sid311 (Feb 11, 2005)

thanks quad master.... Now based on yr suggestion.... this is what is the outcome... Pls correct me if i am wrong....

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (939) +  ASUS A8N Sli Delux
SAMSUNG 17" 793MB 
SONY/PIONEER DVDRW 
Kingston HyperX KHX3200ULK2/1G [1GB 400MHz DDR Non-ECC CL2 ]
Microsoft keyboard + Mouse 
Creative Inspire 5.1 OR ALTEC LANSING.. 
ibox ATX Cabinet with 400W PS 
160GB Seagate SATA Baracudda 
Geforce 6600 GT PCIE....  128 MB RAM

SINCE ASUS MOBO HAS 1 EXTRA SLOT I CAN ADD AN EXTRA PCIE CARD IN THE FUTURE ?


----------



## sid311 (Feb 11, 2005)

thanks quad master.... Now based on yr suggestion.... this is what is the outcome... Pls correct me if i am wrong....

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (939) +  ASUS A8N Sli Delux
SAMSUNG 17" 793MB 
SONY/PIONEER DVDRW 
Kingston HyperX KHX3200ULK2/1G [1GB 400MHz DDR Non-ECC CL2 ]
Microsoft keyboard + Mouse 
Creative Inspire 5.1 OR ALTEC LANSING.. 
ibox ATX Cabinet with 400W PS 
160GB Seagate SATA Baracudda 
Geforce 6600 GT PCIE....  128 MB RAM

SINCE ASUS MOBO HAS 1 EXTRA SLOT I CAN ADD AN EXTRA PCIE CARD IN THE FUTURE ?


----------



## mamba (Feb 11, 2005)

sid311 said:
			
		

> thanks quad master.... Now based on yr suggestion.... this is what is the outcome... Pls correct me if i am wrong....
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (939) +  ASUS A8N Sli Delux
> SAMSUNG 17" 793MB
> ...



dude , u posted it 2wice
ne wayz , thats vot the extra 16x slot is there 4 , so that u can run 2 gfx cardz 2gether

n y rnt u changin ur power supply , ur config still shows ' ibox ATX Cabinet with 400W PS" .     
go 4 an antec or vip PSU  . both me e n quad master have suggested that 2 u . 4 such a heavy system , U NEED A GUD P...S....U


----------



## geek (Feb 11, 2005)

instead of a single 160 gb hdd u can go in for 2 x 80 gb hdds and put them in raid 0. believe me, you will love the performance gains


----------



## quad master (Feb 11, 2005)

*Keyboard*

Instead of microsoft keyboard go for Logitech or iKey Power Key Designer
Keyboard.

*iKey Power Key Designer*
*imshopping.rediff.com/shopping/giftshop/pix/f/fortune_ikpdnkblowup.jpg
More Info:- *shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdisplay.jsp?prrfnbr=986789&menbr=797201&source=browse
Best Keyboard has plently of multimedia keys amd key life is also long
for Rs 700 to 850 keeps varying

*Internet Navigator™ Keyboard*
*www.logitech.com/lang/images/0/824.gif
More Info:- *www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2166,CONTENTID=6006
More Logitech Keyboards Info:- *www.logitech.com/index.cfm?page=products/productlist&CRID=24&countryid=19&languageid=1&ad=g03

*Optical Mouse*
Go for "Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse"
*www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/images/mouse/ps_bom.jpg
More Info:- *www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=009
Rs 500 approx 
*Note:-* Dont go for "Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical" as its surface is a bit rough and causes itching on the hand after continous hours of usage.

*Speakers*
Go for only Creative Inspire 5.1 not Altec Lansing Creative has the best
sound quality

*Power Supply*
Remember Powersupply from Power Safe only @ 400W its Gold Plated

*Monitor*
Samsung SyncMaster 793MB is a gr8 choice
*www.samsung.com/in/products/monitors/crtmonitors/images/syncmaster-793mb.jpg
More Info:- *www.samsung.com/in/products/monitors/crtmonitors/17magicbrightrange/793mb.asp

*DDR 400*
The Kingston HyperX Modules look like this [they are blue]
Dual Channel Kit Comes packaged like this
*www.extremeoverclocking.com/reviews/memory/images/Kingston_HyperX_PC3500_1.jpg

*www.extremeoverclocking.com/reviews/memory/images/Kingston_HyperX_PC3500_3.jpg

*HDD*
I too recommend you to go for 2 x 80GB HDD and put them in RAID 0
RAID 0 = Stripping Mode - By this way you will access data faster
RAID 0 will definately give you faster Read and Write rates but 
if you decide to put the HDD's in RAID 0 make sure that you dont have
any critical data on it even if there is some critical data do regular backups.

But the Disadvantage of RAID 0 is if and only if by chance one of the 
HDD in the RAID 0 Fails there are almost 0% Chances of DATA Recovery 
where as  if you you connect the HDD's simply without a RAID config
you can recover the Data in case of HDD crash or any problems of virus
infection. 

So i recommend you 2 x 80 GB SATA HDD's but not in RAID 0 Config
but simple HDD connection.

This is the best post i have done on Digit just for you my friend so that 
you get everything right.


----------



## djmykey (Feb 11, 2005)

Cool post quad master


----------



## sid311 (Feb 11, 2005)

thanks all for yr help.... i fully appreciate it... i will change the PSU don't worry......


----------



## quad master (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for appreciating my work.


----------



## magnet (Feb 11, 2005)

> Power Supply
> Remember Powersupply from Power Safe only @ 400W its Gold Plated




since he is already going for xpensive comp.....and someone mentioned 500w only 500 bucks mor xpensive(ard 2000)(i guess the guy is correct)...shouldnt sid go with that????


----------



## quad master (Feb 11, 2005)

@magnet

its not like that there is a reason why i havent recommended a 500W
power supply.

For saying its very easy 500Rs more for the 500W Power Supply get it.

But let me tell you Why?

His PS has to feed the Motherboard,CPU,6600GT GPU,1 or 2 HDD's,1 or 2 DVD-Rom or DVR-Writer 
for this much a 400W Power supply is more tha enough

Thats it.

A 500W power supply can feed 
Mobo , CPU , 2PCIx16 GPU, 4-5 SATA HDD's , 2Optical Drivers
or even more devices
If this much amount of power is not utilized that power is converted to  Heat and hence the PS gets heated and hence the PS Fans rotate at a high speed since the temp is high in the PS so it is need to cool.But the Heating
of the power supply is not good sign.and also wastage of power.

So i told him to go for a 400W PS

I hope this answers your doubt


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 11, 2005)

Even the RAID solution is not recommended Because all the current available raid on mother board setup are the software type so linux has a problem with it also the speed  increase is not that much. I actually learnet it the hard way i have a seagate 160GB SATA disk so to set up raid i got a si 3112A card and a new 160 SATA disk on setting up the disks i found out the reality about the raid setup (that it is a sw raid) so i ran back and trie dto return the card Rs2100/- and the disk Rs 5450/- but the dealer refused to take back the disk as i had opened the packaging thus now i am stuck with an additional HDD and no RAID.


----------



## magnet (Feb 12, 2005)

thks quad.......i used to think  mor the power supply...mor helpfull it will b(i never thght if it isnt used it will b lost as heat)............thks for clearing my doubt..................


----------



## sid311 (Feb 12, 2005)

btw how much should this system cost approx as nehru place site is not a good indicator.....


----------



## magnet (Feb 12, 2005)

well  someone frm mumbai(most of them active frm here)..post the total price........and then the difference frm my point of view will b hardly 3-4k less......


----------



## sid311 (Feb 12, 2005)

just for my knowledge.... is an agp card better or a pcie card keeping the future in mind...... take for eg the 6600 gt it has an agp ver aswell as a pcie ver.. is there any diff in the performance of these cards...


----------



## quad master (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey sid311

I think you still are confused.

PCI-Express is new technology AGP is old now.

AGP has a bottleneck @ 8X
PCI-E x16 functions @ 16X more speed than AGP.

PCI-E x16 is faster than AGP8X and is indeed better compared than AGP

Go for a XFX 6600GT PCI-X 16 Card not a AGP.

I hope that you have got it now.


----------



## sid311 (Feb 12, 2005)

thanks quad_master u have been a real help !!!


----------



## quad master (Feb 13, 2005)

Please note each and every numbers of your products before you
place the order for ur PC.

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ [Socket 939]
ASUS A8N Sli Delux 
SAMSUNG 17" 793MB 
DVDWriter of ur choice [Pioneer DVR108] 
Kingston HyperX KHX3200ULK2/1G [1GB 400MHz DDR Unbuffered Non-ECC CL2 ] 
iKey Power Key Designer or Logitech Internet Navigator™ Keyboard
Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse 
Creative Inspire 5.1
ibox ATX Cabinet 
Power Safe Gold Plated 400W 
2 x 80GB Seagate SATA Baracudda [instead of single 160GB]dont Raid it.
Geforce 6600 GT PCI-E x16 128 MB RAM

Please note these numbers correctly.
As there are 2 versions of AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Socket 939 and Socket 754.
Also for the RAM check the number printed  on the modules.


----------



## sid311 (Feb 13, 2005)

THANKS ONCE AGAIN... !!!


----------



## quad master (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey sid 
i just managed to get a Review of Power Safe 400W Gold Plated PS

Image 1
*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story//PowerSafe-400-W-front.jpg

Image 2
*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story//PowerSafe-400-W-connectors.jpg

Image 3
*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story//PowerSafe-400-W-back.jpg

More Info:- *www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/showstory.jsp?storyid=53069#


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 13, 2005)

The powersafe 400W Psu is a real vfm product ! I am using the same and can vouch for its performance. Overall a good product. 

Btw i am not all too sure that u will get the hyperx memory modules in India that easily. If u getting from abroad then its a different story..........


----------



## quad master (Feb 13, 2005)

@ blade_runner
For HyperX its available in India for sure 
Check:- *www.aainfoways.com/

A.A. Infoways has a branch in NewDelhi And Mumbai.
*Contacts*
New Delhi :- 26442261/51618351
Mumbai:- 32592144


----------



## sid311 (Feb 13, 2005)

thanks guys !!!


----------



## sid311 (Feb 13, 2005)

btw how much does a HyperX ram cost....


----------



## darklord (Feb 14, 2005)

Good question Sid.
I was about to ask that one.


----------



## quad master (Feb 14, 2005)

I have given you the contact numbers for New Delhi and Mumbai 
branch just give them a call and you will get your answer.

I also actually dont know the cost.

Give them the correct DDR Module number "KHX3200ULK2/1G"as there 
are 2 versions of HyperX 2x512B Dual Channel Kits i have recommended 
you the best one with Ultra Low Latency rates for fast performance.


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 14, 2005)

Well the Hyper X 1 Gig Kit cost arnd 11-12K internationally, so if my guess is correct and given most greedy channel partners out to earn some cash from us enthusiast; i'd say the 1 gig kit will cost u in the region of 15-17k. Still call them up and get the prices ..........I'd like myself to be proved wrong  :whistling:


----------



## sid311 (Feb 15, 2005)

i have been qouted 66,800 for the above system.. do u think it is reasonable or more... Pls comment..


----------



## magnet (Feb 15, 2005)

sid my words if this muc money u can afford then no doubt go ahead.............but if u  strict with your budgets.........then compromise .....


----------



## sid311 (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks magnet for replying........


----------



## quad master (Feb 15, 2005)

@sid311

have you taken the quotations from just one shop or roamed in many 
shops.When buying a system you have to ask in many shops and check
where are you getting the lowest cost for a particular component.

Well your system is very good and its worth the money you are spending.
I would say go for it.But check the cost in different shops.


----------



## sid311 (Feb 15, 2005)

i have checked with various shops and the avg qoute is around 66-68k... Do you think i should wait for the budget... do u a forsee a price drop ??


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 16, 2005)

sid311 said:
			
		

> i have checked with various shops and the avg qoute is around 66-68k... Do you think i should wait for the budget... do u a forsee a price drop ??



AMD has cut the prices of its AMD 64 line-up 

*img202.exs.cx/img202/7922/021405amdchart196x3356sr.gif

But its gonna take atleast 3-4 weeks or maybe more for the price cuts to reflect here in India.


----------



## sid311 (Feb 18, 2005)

thanks blade runner... maybe then i should wait for the budget and hope that there is a price drop... though i doubt it.... what do u guys think......


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 19, 2005)

Well if u are in a hurry then get it or else you can wait. But since it is a fast moving field, newer technology keep getting introduced everyday.


----------

